# ***OFFICIAL*** UFC 140 Prelims Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

> ltimate Fighting Championship (UFC) is heading back to ION television to broadcast its upcoming "Prelims" fights for the UFC 140: "Jones vs. Machida" pay-per-view event on Dec. 10 at the Air Canada Center in Toronto, according to a report from Heavy.com.
> 
> The promotion, which will enter a long term broadcast agreement with the FOX network in 2012, is likely using ION as a rest stop on the road to bigger and better things, although it's also reported that Zuffa will conclude its current arrangement with Spike TV with a prelims special for UFC 141 on Dec. 30.
> 
> ...


mmamania


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

No love for the prelims yet? Some great fights this time around  Really pulling for K-Sos, he's just such a likable guy


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah such a great undercard. When Makdessi and K-Sos are on the undercard you know you're in for a good night of fights


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Bocek vs Lentz? Not sure why but thats very interesting to me.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Bocek vs Lentz? Not sure why but thats very interesting to me.


Really liking that one as well - hoping to see Bocek get a W, his last fight with Bendo was lose/lose for me as I like both guys alot :/


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Really liking that one as well - hoping to see Bocek get a W, his last fight with Bendo was lose/lose for me as I like both guys alot :/


No love for gingers bro.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Bocek is an underrated fighter. The guy has a solid ground game, and there is no shame in losing a decision against Henderson. He should beat Lentz comfortably in my opinion.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Here we go!

Get some Clarke!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I laugh every time Rogan says "Cholish" - sounds sooo much like "Trollish" 

He won that round btw


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Great scramble with a great outcome for Cholish - nice finish 

BTW - why am I the only one posting? People must be watching this


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

just you budhi


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Damn, I must be smelly


----------



## UG=newSherdog (Dec 4, 2011)

Televised 1 hour yes?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Attonito pretty much going to take this via facing Midwestern submission grappler.

10-9 Rich


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

My FB stream is crapping all over the monitor.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

UG=newSherdog said:


> Televised 1 hour yes?


1 hour or 45 minutes I think yes


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Brutal!


----------



## UG=newSherdog (Dec 4, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> Attonito pretty much going to take this via facing Midwestern submission grappler.
> 
> 10-9 Rich


Uh-oh! jinxed!


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Hmm didn't see that coming...

That elbow looked just about legal to me


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Wat the Hecht.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I think it was ok as well - but borderline


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Well that sucked. Hopefully Antonio can make a comeback after this. Would hate to see him get cut.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

So, only the 3 1st fights are playing on FB or are the ION fights also on FB simultaneously?


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Feel sorry for Attonito, Hecht was getting beat up till then.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Naw facebook ends after this next fight


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Meh. Even substandard Midwestern submission grappler can beat Attonito. Garbage fighter. Unfortunately for us that means we have to see Midwestern submission grappler again.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

mattandbenny said:


> Naw facebook ends after this next fight


Balls  They on UFC.tv?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Hecht name dropping Che Mills.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh yes - I've been looking forward to this fight!

War Bocek!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

John Cholish has some upside.

Mark Bocek by decision. Close though.

Nik Lentz is pretty rugged.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Lentz by boredom.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

AmdM said:


> Lentz by boredom.


Yea i think he's gonna grind out a decision again.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

hopefully Maynards evil red-headed twin brother subs Lentz.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Such a pesky guard Lentz has.

10-9 Bocek.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Lenz nearly submitting Bocek.... LOL!!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I scored the first round 10-9 for Bocek. It seems like Lentz is only threatening him with the guillotine choke, but Bocek is defending well. Other than that, Lentz has a good defensive guard. Some decent ground and pound by Bocek toward the end.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Lentz has got a decent guillotine to be fair.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Weelll, Lentz has gotta finish this to win it now...


...He's already lost :thumb02:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah, he keeps going for that guillotine choke, and just when I think he is getting too repetitive with it when he is clearly not having any success, he nearly submits Bocek. Maybe Bocek should be more aware of that. It seems to be Lentz only offense off of his back.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Am i the only one who's dissappointed in Bocek? His jitz is quality yet he's been on top most the fight and barely attempted a submission!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks like Bocek has been working on bulking up his back muscles.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

mattandbenny said:


> Am i the only one who's dissappointed in Bocek? His jitz is quality yet he's been on top most the fight and barely attempted a submission!


Yeah same here... Doesn't look too impressive, like he's kinda trying to lay on a guy who only has one sub... 

Was expecting better after that beast sub he pulled off on McLovin'


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Bocek took that. 30-27 no doubt.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Not sure how Lentz thinks he won. 

We certainly know who Joe was rooting for.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Good win for Bocek. It wasn't the most exciting fight, but he used his superior grappling and controlled the fight for the win. Lentz had some decent guillotine choke attempts, but that was literally his only offense. I'm surprised Bocek put himself at risk so much.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

As weird as it sounds, I was actually impressed with Lentz' loss. Mark Bocek is a great grappler and Lentz managed to keep him in guard the entire fight. Bocek has fought the likes of Jim Miller(a fight he should have won) and got more dominant positions against him than against Lentz.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

1-2 in the Prelims so far. Attonito was doing a great job until that elbow that was simply too much to handle. And I thought Lentz was going to guillotine'd Bocek, but it was all Bocek in that fight. I don't like the Bocek style at all.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Have the 4 televised prelims already happened or has someone just updated the wiki page with results? Confused..


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I wish some benevolent soul would tell me how to watch the ION Prelims! :hug:


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

hixxy said:


> Have the 4 televised prelims already happened or has someone just updated the wiki page with results? Confused..


Nop. Only the Facebook ones. Actually, I check Wiki yesterday and they've got results for every match on the card so I don't think checking wikipedia can be the greatest choice.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Finished watching facebook streams. I can't find a stream for the televised prelims though...

p2p4u.net is showing soccer on half of them, and the facebook "thanks for watching" on the others. Normally their legit.

Probably because it's on ION no one knows where to link the stream to.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Have the 4 televised prelims already happened or has someone just updated the wiki page with results? Confused..


I hope not. I'll be pissed if I missed Hallman's somersault kick KO.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Have the 4 televised prelims already happened or has someone just updated the wiki page with results? Confused..


Hallman via sommersault kick - I laughed at that one 

And no, they haven't, they're just starting


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im sure they are on ufc.tv mate


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Finished watching facebook streams. I can't find a stream for the televised prelims though...
> 
> p2p4u.net is showing soccer on half of them, and the facebook "thanks for watching" on the others. Normally their legit.
> 
> Probably because it's on ION no one knows where to link the stream to.


If they aren't on UFC.tv then check your PMs 

I ain't got no ION tv


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Watching the Prelims on low-quality 

It's better than anything, I guess.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Damn, does any one have a stream for these ION prelims. Really want to see the Makdessi fight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

UFC in SD.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

mattandbenny said:


> Am i the only one who's dissappointed in Bocek? His jitz is quality yet he's been on top most the fight and barely attempted a submission!


Barring a wild scramble, I didn't really expect him to be able to submit Nik Lentz, so no.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ive got a fairly decent stream on that firstrowsports site.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Solid round there.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Watson is better than hes giving credit for.

Good fight so far but Jabouin took the first round.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice escape there, I really want one of those punches to land just for the reaction of Goldie and Rogan.

Never will forget Rogan losing his shit when Stephens put an end to Davis.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Damn. That was an even round.

Give it to Watson.

Last round could decide it.

Watson is a UFC calibre fighter IMO.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I justo hpoe Watson doesn't break one of those chicken legs "à lá Corey Hill" while i'm watching him fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Watson 29-28, but don't like his odds of getting a decision.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Have it 29-28 Watson, but it was very close. Got a bet on Jabouin so hoping the judges disagree with me


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

God damn judges - they strike again... 30-27?


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Two solids submittions attempt by Watson.

I was hoping he can pull it.

1-3 so far in the Prelims 

PD: 30-27? Wow, I should start to chose the crowd favorites from now on.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Haha was certain Watson won when that 30-27 was announced!! How the hell did they give Jabouin that last round?!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

How the hell could anyone have given Jabouin the third round?

Then again, they are fighting in Canada.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Good throw Yves.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I had it for Watson, as well. Meh.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

.....wow...30-27 really????


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Well Watson shouldn't be cut at least.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Got a half decent site for a stream, pm me if you want it.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Great great fight Jabouin really showed some heart. Those 2 subs were in tight I'm surprised he didn't go out


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

So - what will Hallman be wearing tonight?


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

mattandbenny said:


> Got a half decent site for a stream, pm me if you want it.


I can't send pms.

What a bummer. 

The Makdessi KO's coming soon.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> So - what will Hallman be wearing tonight?


 
I have a feeling if he comes out with the man hammock again he will feel the wrath of the Dana ban hammer lol


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot that there's a contingent of forum posters who think Makdessi is actually good.

Anyway, I think Makdessi actually wins this just because Hallman is liable to come into the fight in bad shape.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Here comes a violent KO me thinks


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Whatever Hallman amounts to from here on out - He will always be known as "that dude who had his junk hanging out in the UFC"


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Take a ******* point! What the ****?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

The size difference between these two doesn't even look fair. I would have bet on Hallman if I knew he dwarfed the f*ck out of Makdessi.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Very very dominant Hallman so far - did not see that coming, hmm


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Should have docked him a point! Makdessi looks like a fish out of water on the ground!!


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Makdessi needs to learn to grapple, why come to fight in the ufc without being able to grapple. Especially in this division. Idiot.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Someone's going down to 145.

Hallman is still a douchebag.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

So as I was saying Makdessi sucks.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Damn, impressive - Makdessi has a big hole in his game that he needs to work on...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Very surprised by that, thought Hallman would have been done from the tough weight cut, looks like Makdessi needs to brush up on that grappling.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

A WW on TRT won vs the smaller LW... :confused05:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice job on Hallmans part. Did excatly what he wanted to


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> So as I was saying Makdessi sucks.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Someone's going back to the Canadian circuit.
> 
> Hallman is still a douchebag.



Fixed.

Probably won't be cut now, but it is only a matter of time.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

mattandbenny said:


> Should have docked him a point! *Makdessi looks like a fish out of water on the ground*!!


I don't think it's fair to say that. It genuinely looked like a WW versus a FW. Hallman couldn't even make weight.


----------



## cata_pult (Sep 12, 2011)

good that one dimensional fool who was overrated by many shows his weakness.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah, thank you Jesus for inventing TRT.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Biggest dissappointment of the night by a mile, Makdessi looked like he's never trained fighting on the ground before. He needs to take 6 months out, work his ground game & wrestling, and drop to 145.

Hallman looked good, if he sorts his weight out he could do well at 155.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm ashamed of myself. 

Makdessi looks absolutely awful tonight. I think I overrate him. Hallman was solid tonight and have the better gameplan.

Makdessi's going down to 145.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mike Whitehead?

Isn't he in jail?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

AmdM said:


> A well rounded, solid veteran vs the one-dimensional regional level fighter who is not even that good at the thing he is good at... :confused05:


Fixed again.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Mike Whitehead?
> 
> Isn't he in jail?


He fought last month, must be out!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I hate Frank Mir.

Hope Nog can KO him but I'm not an idiot.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> @MMAFighting
> Dennis Hallman says he's going to "stay" at 155. You can't stay there since you didn't get there in the first place, but OK.


I laughed!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> I laughed!


lmao, Hilarious tweet. I'm gonna have to re-tweet that one.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Nevermind.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The thing is, Hallman still looked big and strong, and made me question whether or not he really tried to make the weight.

I knew he'd blow Makdessi's doors off if he was even at 90 percent, but I expected him to look a bit like Tyson Griffin looked against Bart P.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Philippou for the upset.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

gazh said:


> Philippou for the upset.


Yeah if Hamman doesn't blow his doors off I'll eat my hat.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Phillippou/Rivera was one of the worst fights I've ever seen, for that I hope Hamman ends him.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Double shazam for Chandella, chocolate > vanilla.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah if Hamman doesn't blow his doors off I'll eat my hat.


 
Nom nom nom :thumb02:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Holy hell - how did he manage to stand himself back up!?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Predicatable... funny how others can't see this?!?!?!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Hamman's a tough bastard, that was some insane punishment there.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

G_Land said:


> Nom nom nom :thumb02:


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Eat it. Ref should have stopped it a bit earlier.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

YES!

I was rooting for Phillipou and I had him winning the fight. Awesome job and great finish by Costa.

Glad for the guy.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Hamman's head looked a Rockin-Sockin Robot's when it gets rocked and it happened about 4 times. Damn Costa tagged him mercilessly.​


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

gazh said:


> Predicatable... funny how others can't see this?!?!?!


Because Philippou is a very poor quality of fighter.


Unfortunately Hamman got predictable and leaves his damn chin in the air after throwing a low kick....*sigh*....


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Woohoo! Phillippou! :thumb02:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Here we go again - "Trollish" Cholish 

God I love that name


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Because Philippou is a very poor quality of fighter.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately Hamman got predictable and leaves his damn chin in the air after throwing a low kick....*sigh*....


Philippou has excellent hands, Hammands has....... errr an excellent chin?

Hands beat chin.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This fight was the MMA Gods trolling.

Same deal with allowing Midwestern Submission Grappler to win off of a ridiculous TKO.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I thought Hamman was going to whoop dat ass....i'm like 1-5 in my picks tonight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

gazh said:


> Philippou has excellent hands, Hammands has....... errr an excellent chin?
> 
> Hands beat chin.


And he displayed this with his 4 knockouts in his career, all against terrible competition...

He also displayed this in his dominating loss to a very average Nick"I fight once per year" Catone.

Not to mention in his stinker split decision win over a 40 year old man with a bad chin and even worse defense.

Even now, his hands are nothing more than average, he just found his mark with a right hand as Hamman left his chin in the air for the 8th time in a row. I was more or less surprised that Hamman got so frustrated and urgent when Phillippou was being uncombative and simply looking to move away and counter.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Guy Incognito said:


> I thought Hamman was going to whoop dat ass....i'm like 1-5 in my picks tonight.


2-4 for me, awful night of picking so far..


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Soszynski-Pokrajac next.. don't sleep on Pokrajac, Soszynski has to get him down to win, if he can't i'd go with Pokrajac by TKO or UD.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> And he displayed this with his 4 knockouts in his career, all against terrible competition...
> 
> He also displayed this in his dominating loss to a very average Nick"I fight once per year" Catone.
> 
> ...


*Philippou just scored a KO, give the man his props!*


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Guy Incognito said:


> I thought Hamman was going to whoop dat ass....i'm like 1-5 in my picks tonight.


3-3 here.

Trollish night so far. The two regional guys winning and Hallman showing up missing weight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

My memory is going down the shitter these days, I'm struggling to remember any of Pokrajac's fights. I remember he got styled on by Bonnar but the details escape me. IIRC, Pokrajac just failed to get takedowns and got kicked the whole time.

But honestly, I could be confusing him with Peter Sobatta.


Anyway, Polish Experiment by TKO.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> He also displayed this in his dominating loss to a very average Nick"I fight once per year" Catone.
> 
> Not to mention in his stinker split decision win over a 40 year old man with a bad chin and even worse defense.
> 
> Even now, his hands are nothing more than average, he just found his mark with a right hand as Hamman left his chin in the air for the 8th time in a row. I was more or less surprised that Hamman got so frustrated and urgent when Phillippou was being uncombative and simply looking to move away and counter.



Costa took the Catone fight with only 1 week notice.

I would say that both Hamman and Kyle Kingsbury looked n00b level with their hands. I know Rogan says: "Hamman has a rubber chin" but, I don't think that's the case.

Its moreso that Kingsbury doesn't know how to punch properly, than Hamman having a good chin, I think. Ditto with Hamman who has leg kicks but maybe not much else.

I thought Costa would dominate in a striking war and put some creds on him, glad to see I was right. :thumb02:


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

WAR POLISH EXPERIMENT.

Rooting for Krzysztof. Hope he can pull it. Submission or Knockout? I don't care. I just want the man to win looking great.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Regardless Hamman is still better at every thing else. That said, he seems to only be able to beat guys who are one-dimensional. Phillippou is basically the consummate Jack-Of-All-Trades and he couldn't even beat him...although for example Dolloway is a much higher class of fighter.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

To settle this arguement, both guys stink, but Hamann stinks a bit more than Philippou!


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Can I hear Refused in the background? **** yea Krzysztof.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rogan's reaction is amazing.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

!!!!!!!!

Dude, that was hard to watch.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> My memory is going down the shitter these days, I'm struggling to remember any of Pokrajac's fights. I remember he got styled on by Bonnar but the details escape me. IIRC, Pokrajac just failed to get takedowns and got kicked the whole time.
> 
> But honestly, I could be confusing him with Peter Sobatta.
> 
> ...


What will you be eating next?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

What the **** is going on?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Soszynski made a dumb move standing with a Kickboxer, oh well.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow that was brutal!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow. I didn't see that one coming. Good thing I didn't bet credits


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Damn - now I'm sad


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

lol, another bet lost.
I haven't got one right yet. :thumb02:


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Cerroney! said:


> !!!!!!!!
> 
> Dude, that was hard to watch.


It definitely was! Krystof is such a good guy. And i think the part that made me feel sad was seeing how happy he was and then not even a minute later he's face down on the mat.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Man if some of the main card fights go quick we're going to be seeing these fights over and over again.​


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Igor Pokrajac is a kickboxer? Since when? I remember this dude trying to grapple dudes.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Igor Pokrajac is a kickboxer? Since when? I remember this dude trying to grapple dudes.


He's a Croatian that comes out of the same gym as CroCop, he was a pure Kick Boxer that later cross trained in tdd and submissions.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Huh...weird considering how he got destroyed by Stephan Bonnar.

This night is ******* weird. Lyoto by flying spinning back kick confirmed.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

1-6....


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Huh...weird considering how he got destroyed by Stephan Bonnar.
> 
> This night is ******* weird. Lyoto by flying spinning back kick confirmed.


I can't remember that fight (Pokrajac-Bonnar) but i'd imagine Bonnar would have clinched alot and dirty boxed, besides Bonnar is a decent, if sloppy, boxer.. certainly better than Soszynski.

Bonnar beat Sosynski if i remember rightly aswell.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah I did some researching and as far I can tell Pokrajac is more of a wrestler...which is what I thought based on his...now 6 fights in the UFC? Although I didn't watch his last fight against the tomato can. I remember he was able to grapple Irvin easily because Irvin is terrible, Te-Huna is pretty good and beat him pretty much everywhere although both guys got dropped.

And IIRC, the Matyushenko fight spent a big portion of it on the feet....and he lost that fight....which says a lot.


EDIT: Pokrajac did outstrike Bonnar briefly, but Bonnar pretty much got him down effortlessly. So perhaps I have been sleeping on Pokrajac's striking ability.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

IcemanJacques said:


> It definitely was! Krystof is such a good guy. And i think the part that made me feel sad was seeing how happy he was and then not even a minute later he's face down on the mat.


Krzysztof was so damn motivated for this fight... I watch some interview with that Karyn Bryant and he looks so fresh, happy to fight in Canada and having a great camp with him. The fight was hard to watch to any Krysztof fight not only for the loss, but also because the guy was fired up and in the end, he went down quickly. It was devasting and a bummer. Sad day for me.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Igor Pokrajac #1 worldwide trend on twitter


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Perhaps Pokrajac has reached his peaked and is someone worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah I did some researching and as far I can tell Pokrajac is more of a wrestler...which is what I thought based on his...now 6 fights in the UFC? Although I didn't watch his last fight against the tomato can. I remember he was able to grapple Irvin easily because Irvin is terrible, Te-Huna is pretty good and beat him pretty much everywhere.
> 
> And IIRC, the Matyushenko fight spent a big portion of it on the feet....and he lost that fight....which says a lot.


CroCop lost a stand up fight to Mir.

Pokrajac is primarily a Kickboxer who has learned other skills whhilst training with CroCop for the last 10 years, he KO'd Soszynski within 30 seconds.

Relax man, you slept on Pokrajac, styles make fights and Soszynski should have taken him down.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Herb Dean is pimpin'!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

gazh said:


> CroCop lost a stand up fight to Mir.
> 
> Pokrajac is primarily a Kickboxer who has learned other skills whhilst training with CroCop for the last 10 years, he KO'd Soszynski within 30 seconds.
> 
> Relax man, you slept on Pokrajac, styles make fights and Soszynski should have taken him down.


Mir has pretty good striking though.

Meh, it's nothing really shocking though. Pokrajac was a rightful underdog but he isn't a regional level fighter like Phillippou. I was more or less surprised that Pokrajac brained a pretty good fighter in Kryzstof like that.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Decent Gnp in this last fight. Shows he trains with Gsp.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Zombie Zombie Zombie eh eh eh eh!!!!!


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

does anyone have a gif of yvess jabouin hat throw fail?


----------

